# Can female bettas live with guppies and neon tetras



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

hi hi i am just wondering something i have a female betta fish in a 2.5 gallon tank and and 2 guppies and 2 neon tetras so far in a 10 gallon community tank and by any chance if i have to end up moving the female from her tank to the 10 gallon will she be able to get along with the guppies and tetras.of course i wouldn't put her in there if the tank is over stocked its just in case i have to empty her tank if it to dirty,or something needs to be repaired or if the tank is about to break whicj i hope it doesn't,or if i decide to replace her tank and she needs to be in something til her tank was to get set up or something can she beable to live with the guppies and neon guppies?she is still small and still growing she is still a baby i think because all the females looked very young


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes you can. But I would focus on giving the guppies and tetras proper groups.


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

thank you had to make sure


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Comparability-wise it should be alright. Guppies can be a little nippy, and sometimes bettas are known to go after them because of their bright colors, but females tend to generally be a tad bit more docile then males.....so I'd say so long as there was enough cover in the 10 gallon, you shouldn't have too many issues.

However, your tank I'd say is rather under-stocked as opposed to over-stocked. Neons are schooling fish and require groups of at least 5. Guppies are also a social species and would probably appreciate at least a couple more of their own species. 
With proper groups of both fish, your tank would be about fully stocked, but since you stated you were only considering adding your girl temporarily/in an emergency I'd still say it would be alright for a short while in a pinch.


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i do plan to get more guppies and neons for schooling fish was gonna do it soon but since i found out they are all going over to another house for awhile i was thinking of temporarily adding my little girl in there with the boys til her tank got set up at the other place now as for my male i am very cautious with my male betta since he will also be going over there i'm worried he might kill or attack the other fish or hurt them if he was going in a temporary tank i have a little bowl on stand by for him to stay in for a day or 2 til his tank is set up at the other place which the bowl is temporary i don't like putting my fish in there since it's not good for them and they always look so sad when they are in there so it's just temporary for him


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, sounds like you've got it all handled then.  Best of luck!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

From what I have been told, a Betta will eat small Guppies and Fry. If you intend on breeding the Guppies, forget it! And yes, DragonFish, they are nippy. But all in all, I know it will work. I did the same thing with a male betta... Good luck!


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

ooooooh no i'm not breeding those guys it's an all dude tank so no little guppy fry babehs >:O same thing goes with the female and male bettas there will be no breeding XD.


----------

